# Serfas True 500 Or NiteRider MiNewt 600 ???



## maximumsport (May 5, 2012)

Hey so I'm deciding in a light for my MTB either the Sefras True 500 or the NiteRider MiNewt 600. Both are in the same price range, I've heard of issues of the Niterider and the handle bar bracket.

Which is a higher quality and better light for the price??

Thanks!


----------



## maximum.minimum (May 4, 2007)

*Lezyne Super drive too?*

I don't mean to hi-jack your thread but I was about to ask this same question.... There's also the Lezyne Super Drive that I've been looking at. Was sort of wondering if I could get away with one or two of any of these lights for trail riding at night.


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

*Another option*

I bought and tried the Minewt.600 and the handlebar mount is as bad as I had read. Also, not having a user changeable battery was a minus in my book, so it got returned to REI.
I was looking into the Serfas True 500 and read alot of stuff online about the run times not being as advertised.
My choice ended up being two Cygolite Expilion 500's. It is comparable to the Serfas in every way, size,price and features. $139.00 each @ REI. (I could not find many reviews online for this particular model as it is the newest in the Expilion line, but there were plenty of reviews to be found for the 350 and 400 and so on, so I rolled the dice on the 500's.) I've been using them for MTB at night and commuting and they work as advertised. Run times, quality and mounts are all good.
In fact, I just came back to the lighting board to post a follow-up to my initial thoughts on these lights in a thread about the Cygolite that someone started and I posted in a few weeks ago and saw this thread. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## scooby214 (Oct 15, 2011)

If the choices are the Minewt 600 and the Serfas True 500, I would go with the Serfas. Mine works well, has good running time per charge, and it has a very good beam. I almost went with the Lezyne Super Drive, but didn't because of reports that its intensity decreases as the batteries discharge. Having not used the Super Drive, I cannot verify if this is true. The Serfas light seems to keep a consistent light intensity for my entire ride.


----------



## maximumsport (May 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, I ended up picking up the Serfas 500, very happy with it. When I was in the store I held both and the Niterider was much more heavier, that sold me to the Serfas. 

Now looking into a good taillight.


----------



## OldAusDigger (Apr 8, 2008)

If you want to stick with that brand, the Serfas / Moon Shield tail light is very good and at a good price too. Check the tail light threads, there are plenty of good ones.
The more reviews I see on the Niteflux RedZone 4, the more I want one. For around $100 its hard to beat. 
And the best probably is the DesignShine DS-500. It's about twice the price again, but you get well over double the lumens of the RZ4.


----------



## OldAusDigger (Apr 8, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I also run two Moon X-Power 500's (same as the Serfas) as back ups to my IBlaast IX's. They are very good and you could definately ride mtb trails at night at a decent speed with one or two of them.


----------

